# Need a Board Resawed



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 4/4 Mahogany plank 11" wide by 65" long that I need to have resawed. My band saw isn't big enough. Is there anyone within a reasonable distance from Simi Vally, CA who could provide this service? Please PM me if you could do this, with a price for your time.

Never mind, I found a resource.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*OK!*


----------

